# Door Prize Ideas



## rub

Anyone have any good door prize ideas?

My 10 year grad reunion is this Saturday, and we have a bit of $$ in the budget for some more door prizes, but what do we get?

GC's are kinda out, as people live all over canada, us, and abroad.
Any idea would be greatly appreciated.

Right now we have:
- a gift basket (hairstuff)
- gym membership for a year (was donated)
- some misc golf stuff
- 3 other donated prizes (but we dont kow what they are yet)
- a gift basket fromt he rest. we are having the dinner at.

We have around $300 to work with.

Kristal


----------



## matt-l

surround sound system? seems like a general thing a lot of people could use.


----------



## Dmitri

How about some artwork?


----------



## rub

I was thinking about some art, but wondering if its too personal.  I know several people who dont like receiving art as a gift,as it is a huge wasteif they do not like it.

Personally though, I think that would be great.


----------



## Parkerman

Could always get some car washing stuff.. lol.


----------

